# LAN not working / Internet options access problems



## nct35 (Nov 9, 2006)

Please help!

I have just switched from dial up to LAN nad although my connection says it's operational it does not actually do anything.

In Task Manager/ Networking, the Local Area Connection the graph box shows no activity.

I am accessing the web now by using my old dial up. in internet options/connections tab, , I cannot click on anything except the new SETUP tab. It gives me no other options. Ie, nothing else is highlighted as such.

This problem also exists in the Advanced Tab. The difference is that I can click on the box but it only highlights the words and I am unable to actually check or uncheck any of the boxes. For example, the option ofusing Passive FTP (for Firewall and DSL modem capatability). I think that this problem may be quite a significant one.

I dont know whether this is connected to the problem or not. In WIN XP Pro help and support, I ran the Network Diagnose Scan system - result is that internet explorer web proxy not configured. (an idiot as myself can't even locate where to access the proxy options) In desperation, I have copied the scan results here. Please can you help but bear in mind that I am not really all that computer literate. Thank you!

nternet Service
Default Outlook Express Mail

Not Configured

Default Outlook Express News

Not Configured

Internet Explorer Web Proxy

Not Configured

Computer Information
+ Computer System

NATASHA

AdminPasswordStatus = 3
AutomaticResetBootOption = TRUE
AutomaticResetCapability = TRUE
BootROMSupported = TRUE
BootupState = Normal boot
Caption = NATASHA
ChassisBootupState = 3
CreationClassName = Win32_ComputerSystem
CurrentTimeZone = 120
Description = AT/AT COMPATIBLE
Domain = WORKGROUP
DomainRole = 0
EnableDaylightSavingsTime = TRUE
FrontPanelResetStatus = 3
InfraredSupported = FALSE
KeyboardPasswordStatus = 3
Manufacturer = ATI___
Model = AWRDACPI
Name = NATASHA
NetworkServerModeEnabled = TRUE
NumberOfProcessors = 1
PartOfDomain = FALSE
PauseAfterReset = -1
PowerOnPasswordStatus = 3
PowerState = 0
PowerSupplyState = 3
PrimaryOwnerName = Tash Tait
ResetCapability = 1
ResetCount = -1
ResetLimit = -1
+ Roles
LM_Workstation
LM_Server
NT
Status = OK
SystemStartupDelay = 30
SystemStartupOptions = "Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
SystemStartupSetting = 0
SystemType = X86-based PC
ThermalState = 3
TotalPhysicalMemory = 736608256
UserName = NATASHA\Tash
WakeUpType = 6
+ Operating System

Microsoft Windows XP Professional

BootDevice = \Device\HarddiskVolume1
BuildNumber = 2600
BuildType = Uniprocessor Free
Caption = Microsoft Windows XP Professional
CodeSet = 1252
CountryCode = 27
CreationClassName = Win32_OperatingSystem
CSCreationClassName = Win32_ComputerSystem
CSDVersion = Service Pack 2
CSName = NATASHA
CurrentTimeZone = 120
DataExecutionPrevention_32BitApplications = TRUE
DataExecutionPrevention_Available = TRUE
DataExecutionPrevention_Drivers = TRUE
DataExecutionPrevention_SupportPolicy = 2
Debug = FALSE
Distributed = FALSE
EncryptionLevel = 168
ForegroundApplicationBoost = 2
FreePhysicalMemory = 189716
FreeSpaceInPagingFiles = 1264248
FreeVirtualMemory = 2054408
InstallDate = 09:25:28 2005/12/09
LargeSystemCache = 0
LastBootUpTime = 20:09:30 2006/12/17
LocalDateTime = 00:43:54 2006/12/18
Locale = 1c09
Manufacturer = Microsoft Corporation
MaxNumberOfProcesses = -1
MaxProcessMemorySize = 2097024
Name = Microsoft Windows XP Professional|C:\WINDOWS|\Device\Harddisk0\Partition1
NumberOfProcesses = 55
NumberOfUsers = 2
OSLanguage = 1033
OSType = 18
Primary = TRUE
ProductType = 1
QuantumLength = 0
QuantumType = 0
RegisteredUser = Tash Tait
SerialNumber = 55274-642-0645805-23731
ServicePackMajorVersion = 2
ServicePackMinorVersion = 0
SizeStoredInPagingFiles = 1758752
Status = OK
SuiteMask = 272
SystemDevice = \Device\HarddiskVolume1
SystemDirectory = C:\WINDOWS\system32
SystemDrive = C:
TotalVirtualMemorySize = 2097024
TotalVisibleMemorySize = 719344
Version = 5.1.2600
WindowsDirectory = C:\WINDOWS
+ Version

5.1.2600

Version = 5.1.2600
BuildVersion = 2600.0000
Modems and Network Adapters
+ Modems

Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem

AttachedTo = COM3
BlindOff = X4
BlindOn = X3
Caption = Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
CompressionOff = %C0
CompressionOn = %C1
ConfigManagerErrorCode = 0
ConfigManagerUserConfig = FALSE
ConfigurationDialog = modemui.dll
CountrySelected = South Africa
CreationClassName = Win32_PotsModem
+ DCB
28
0
0
0
0
194
1
0
21
32
0
0
0
0
+ Default
60
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
2
0
Description = Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
DeviceID = PCI\VEN_1057&DEV_3052&SUBSYS_30201057&REV_04\4&FB75CB&0&18A4
DeviceType = Internal Modem
DriverDate = 02:00:00 2004/12/22
ErrorControlForced = \N6
ErrorControlOff = \N0
ErrorControlOn = \N7
FlowControlHard = \Q3
FlowControlOff = \Q0
FlowControlSoft = \Q1
InactivityScale = "3c000000"
InactivityTimeout = 0
Index = 0
MaxBaudRateToSerialPort = 115200
Model = Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
ModemInfPath = oem5.inf
ModemInfSection = SM56_MODEM_INSTALL
ModulationBell = *LS0
ModulationCCITT = *LS1
Name = Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
PNPDeviceID = PCI\VEN_1057&DEV_3052&SUBSYS_30201057&REV_04\4&FB75CB&0&18A4
PortSubClass = "02"
PowerManagementSupported = FALSE
Prefix = AT
+ Properties
128
1
0
0
255
0
0
0
255
0
0
0
7
0
0
0
ProviderName = Motorola Inc
Pulse = P
Reset = AT&F
ResponsesKeyName = Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem::Motorola Inc::Motorola Inc
SpeakerModeDial = M1
SpeakerModeOff = M0
SpeakerModeOn = M2
SpeakerModeSetup = M3
SpeakerVolumeHigh = L3
SpeakerVolumeLow = L0
SpeakerVolumeMed = L2
Status = OK
StatusInfo = 3
SystemCreationClassName = Win32_ComputerSystem
SystemName = NATASHA
Terminator =
Tone = T
+ Network Adapters

FAILED
+ [00000001] Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (FAILED)
Caption = [00000001] Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc
+ DefaultIPGateway = 10.0.0.2(Same Subnet) (PASSED)
Pinging 10.0.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=1
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms
DefaultTTL = 64
Description = Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
DHCPEnabled = TRUE
DHCPLeaseExpires = 11:38:53 2006/12/18
DHCPLeaseObtained = 23:38:53 2006/12/17
+ DHCPServer = 10.0.0.2 (FAILED)
Pinging 10.0.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
DNSDomain = local.lan
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE
DNSHostName = Natasha
+ DNSServerSearchOrder = 10.0.0.2 (FAILED)
Pinging 10.0.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE
GatewayCostMetric = 21
Index = 1
+ IPAddress = 10.0.0.4 (PASSED)
Pinging 10.0.0.4 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.0.0.4: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.4: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.4: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 10.0.0.4: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.4:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
IPConnectionMetric = 20
IPEnabled = TRUE
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSE
IPSecPermitIPProtocols = 0
IPSecPermitTCPPorts = 0
IPSecPermitUDPPorts = 0
IPSubnet = 255.255.255.0
IPXEnabled = FALSE
MACAddress = 00:13:20:C7:FF:85
ServiceName = RTL8139
SettingID = {993964D4-6EBA-46A4-AEE5-42B64E92F363}
TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = TRUE
+ [00524291] WAN Miniport (IP) (PASSED)
Caption = [00524291] WAN Miniport (IP)
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc
+ DefaultIPGateway = 196.23.217.130(Same Subnet) (PASSED)
Pinging 196.23.217.130 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 196.23.217.130: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 196.23.217.130: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 196.23.217.130: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 196.23.217.130: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 196.23.217.130:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
DefaultTTL = 64
Description = WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
DHCPEnabled = FALSE
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE
DNSHostName = Natasha
+ DNSServerSearchOrder (PASSED)
+ 196.2.48.227 (PASSED)
Pinging 196.2.48.227 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 196.2.48.227: bytes=32 time=223ms TTL=223
Reply from 196.2.48.227: bytes=32 time=197ms TTL=197
Reply from 196.2.48.227: bytes=32 time=171ms TTL=171
Reply from 196.2.48.227: bytes=32 time=171ms TTL=171
Ping statistics for 196.2.48.227:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 171ms, Maximum = 223ms, Average = 190ms
+ 196.2.53.140 (PASSED)
Pinging 196.2.53.140 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 196.2.53.140: bytes=32 time=166ms TTL=166
Reply from 196.2.53.140: bytes=32 time=164ms TTL=164
Reply from 196.2.53.140: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=162
Reply from 196.2.53.140: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=161
Ping statistics for 196.2.53.140:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 161ms, Maximum = 166ms, Average = 163ms
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE
GatewayCostMetric = 1
Index = 524291
+ IPAddress = 196.23.217.130 (PASSED)
Pinging 196.23.217.130 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 196.23.217.130: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 196.23.217.130: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 196.23.217.130: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 196.23.217.130: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 196.23.217.130:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
IPConnectionMetric = 50
IPEnabled = TRUE
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = FALSE
IPSubnet = 255.255.255.255
IPXEnabled = FALSE
MACAddress = 00:53:45:00:00:00
ServiceName = NdisWan
TcpipNetbiosOptions = 2
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = TRUE
+ Network Clients


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

Go to Control Panel/Network Connections. Look for a LAN icon for your network card. Make sure it is enabled. If not, right click and select enable. Once enabled, right click again and select repair. Good Luck

I notice you have a Realtek ethernet card. That is what your looking for.

That needs to be connected to your modem before you select repair. What you are trying to do is grab your IP address to the internet.


----------



## nct35 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi, and thanks for your response. The LAN is enable. The connection is "connected", it simply freezes and can't even open web pages or send/receive email as the server times out. How do I check if the Realtek card is connected to the modem?

Also, and this might be a big problem, I have serious isssues with System32.dll The file is located in c\WINDIWS\system32. OPening this folder reveals the the dll folder iname is in blue whereas all others are in black. Opening the dll folder reveals same colour difference. I have tried to RUN sfc /scannow, sfc /scanonce, or sfc /scanboot fc with no luck. I have to admit that I have recently found out that my copy of windows is not genuine, (thanks to the guy that installed it). 

Any ideas on the internet option problems that i mentioned in previous post?


Thanks
__________________


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would have to suggest getting a hold of the guy who installed it and get a legit copy. Maybe he'll be able to configure your internet settings for you.


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

Can I ask what your ISP for your new connection is please?


----------



## nct35 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Draken

Thanks so much for responding. I haven't changed my ISP from my Dial-up and I am connecting with Realtek ethernet card.

Internet via MWEB Broadband ADSL, South Africas Trusted Internet Service Provider. www.mweb.co.za or www.mweb.com

I have just posted another thread containing more issues and some Lods that I have run. I think I posted it in the Security Forum. Really not too sure where to post all this!

Thanks so much for your help. You never know, you might just be my saviour!!


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

Right, let's see if the network card is picking up a IP. Go to start, run

Type cmd and press enter

type ipconfig/all and press enter

Can you then tell me the results please


----------



## nct35 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi. Ok, here are the results. I have put ????? by all the blanks etc. Again, thanks!

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Tash>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Natasha
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : ????
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No ????
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : local.lan

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : local.lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-C7-FF-85
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 18 December 2006 15:02:30
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 December 2006 03:02:30

PPP adapter M-web:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ???
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No ???
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.23.216.138
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 196.23.216.138
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.2.48.227
196.2.53.140
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled ???

C:\Documents and Settings\Tash>


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

Is that Ethernet card plugged into a router or a modem?


----------



## UNIKSERV (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm not sure how to interpret the results because it appears that the same adapter changed entire subnets and successfully pinged other addresses on the new subnets but the following entries imply a problem with 10.0.0.2 which implies it's your router.

DHCPServer = 10.0.0.2 (FAILED)
DNSServerSearchOrder = 10.0.0.2 (FAILED)

Joe


----------

